# Feeding hay in field



## griffglen (18 August 2008)

Last winter we fed hay on the floor for our 3 ponies but there was a lot of waste which made a mess of the field and took ages to clear up.  Does anyone have any suggestions how we can feed hay this winter without it getting trodden into the mud etc?  Have so far looked at the hay hutch and a plastic round bale feeder but they are quite expensive options.


----------



## Spyda (18 August 2008)

An old water trough or second hand trough if you can get one from somewhere?  Fill it with the hay and let them feed from it?

Alternatively, where there are trees available I've simply filled enough haynets for each horse (plus an extra one) and hung those up from the trees.


----------



## Maisy (18 August 2008)

I would second the hanging of haynet option......

I actually found that if I gave my girls really nice hay and put it on the grass in different places every day they ate every scrap and didnt make a mess, but I appreciate that I only have the 2 so it could not work so well with more.

When my girls were out with others, I wouldnt feed hay in the field.  My horses had their hay before they went out in the field.....

Obviously this wouldnt be an option if your horses are out 24/7.


----------



## Enfys (18 August 2008)

Sink 4 sturdy posts in the ground and attach planks to them. Ours are to about 18" high. Chop off poles so that  they don't stick out. 
It works for my lot. Fraction of the cost of a round feeder, in fact we did ours with lumber lying around the place.

The only disadvantage is that it would get churned up if it was wet, with the money you save you could always lay some gravel or something around there I guess.


----------



## dwi (18 August 2008)

I tried using an old water trough for a while but it had the downside that when it rained heavily your hay ended up swimming. I've gone back to feeding off the ground now


----------



## howengold (18 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Sink 4 sturdy posts in the ground and attach planks to them. Ours are to about 18" high. Chop off poles so that  they don't stick out. 
It works for my lot. Fraction of the cost of a round feeder, in fact we did ours with lumber lying around the place.

The only disadvantage is that it would get churned up if it was wet, with the money you save you could always lay some gravel or something around there I guess. 

[/ QUOTE ]


We have a similar arangmenrt, only we have poles with tie rings attached dotted along the winter grazing and we alternate four haynets around the ten poles which are aranged in a line across the fence line about 4 metres in to the field....hope that makes sense.


----------



## ischa (18 August 2008)

i used a blue container cut in half then got some of those black matts that are in the parks i cant remember what they are called but i put those around the blue container so any spillage went on there


----------



## jrp204 (19 August 2008)

Big black dustbins fastened to the fencing, you can take the bins out to fill them.


----------



## ihatework (19 August 2008)

A large tractor tyre is perfect!


----------



## Amymay (19 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Last winter we fed hay on the floor for our 3 ponies but there was a lot of waste which made a mess of the field and took ages to clear up.  Does anyone have any suggestions how we can feed hay this winter without it getting trodden into the mud etc?  Have so far looked at the hay hutch and a plastic round bale feeder but they are quite expensive options. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Simply give them less.


----------



## Faithkat (19 August 2008)

I'm going to make a wooden pen thing much like Enfys' description because, like you, I wasted an enormous amount of hay last winter as mine like peeing and pooing on it too, as well as just trampling it.  And I agree clearing it up is a real pain


----------



## Helen010382 (19 August 2008)

We use an old bath - take out the plug and it won't fill with water.  Very easy to move around the field when needed.


----------



## amandaco2 (19 August 2008)

i tie nets on the fence.
ive got the field shelter that has big hay rack in i use too.


----------



## Enfys (21 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 I'm going to make a wooden pen thing much like Enfys' description because, like you, I wasted an enormous amount of hay last winter as mine like peeing and pooing on it too, as well as just trampling it.  And I agree clearing it up is a real pain 

[/ QUOTE ]

You might like to make the sides a bit higher, having them low was a mistake. The yearling thought that we had actually built a nest box for her and spent a lot of time lying IN the feeder!


----------



## carys220 (21 August 2008)

Depending on how big your horses are....
Round bins or small tubs with Hayledges in, we bough 2 of these last year and they were fantastic!! They stop the hay being pulled out or blowing away.

You might say I'm biased as my ponies were used in an advert for them but that was only because my mum sent her an email saying how great they were!

http://www.hayledge.craddocksmoss.co.uk/






Note to Admin...if this is classed as advertising feel free to delete it but the only reason I have to endorse this product is because it's great and I use it!


----------



## smokey (7 January 2012)

My mare is living out this year, and feeding her in the field is a nightmare! She knocks over feed buckets and drags haylage into the mud then tramples it. I have hopefully solved this problem by putting a trug tub inside 2 stacked tyres, and using a medium sized compost bin for her haylage. I can drop the sections in the top, close the lid and she then pulls it through the small "door" at the bottom. She cant pull out more than she can get in her mouth, so no waste! Bought the bin for £19.99 in a local garden centre, much cheaper than specialist horse feeders!


----------



## Puppy (8 January 2012)

Hayhutches maybe be pricey to buy, but they are well worth it. I love mine - they're probably my most essential winter product. I've two mediums that are on their third winter and they still look as good as new. They've certainly paid for themselves. When I have the pennies I want to buy a large one.


----------



## sadiedeb (8 January 2012)

couple of old pallets secured together to make a hay hutch


----------

